# Stayin' Alive - THE GAME 5 THREAD Bulls @ Pistons 5.15.07 *TNT* 7pm CT



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*STAYIN' ALIVE!*_




<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M5yb7MXpac0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M5yb7MXpac0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>





_*Eastern Conference Semis GAME 5 

BULLS @ PISTONS

Pistons lead series 3-1

Tues. May 15, 2007

The Palace of Auburn Hills

7 pm CT/8 pm ET

TNT*_​




_*"*The Pistons are definitely looking to get this series over with as they were for Game 4. We have to continue to do what we did on Sunday which is be aggressive, attack those guys, and just try to stick to what was helping us win. Every time they step on the floor they are looking to win. The first two games, we really didn’t show up, so we can’t have that type of thing happen again. Like I said, we have nothing to lose. 

*Time to leave it all on the court Tuesday night."*_


Ben Gordon Blog @ Bulls.com


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*The Classic Bulls beating Pistons Series Video:*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9mQwubKA3lc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9mQwubKA3lc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*ChicagoBulls....Grease Lightning*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPZ5LpvABt4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPZ5LpvABt4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*The Basketball Related Music Video....*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a9KR4my6LjQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a9KR4my6LjQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*The Music Video about the environment we're going to be in...*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ysFhDfGwbys"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ysFhDfGwbys" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*This Video we all love!*

*Speaking of our mental state going into the game...*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMGGhJsdikw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMGGhJsdikw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Pop Culture reference of the underdog overcoming the odds...*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4NfkH3Q4JOQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4NfkH3Q4JOQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*We're going to do something special...*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxHo_WN8MDQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxHo_WN8MDQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Mandatory Red Sox vs. Yankees*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IOIJHh3mKcQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IOIJHh3mKcQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Of course....Journey!*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1zsUIosoA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1zsUIosoA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Don't Stop Believing! 

We've been here through thick and thin, now is not the time for anyone to give up. 

Its time to be larger than life, as things can change in the blink of an eye!

Go Bulls!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

do your thing, little man!



:cheer:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I really like where we are going into this.

Looking around the league.

SAS up 3-1 against PHO
UTAH up 3-1 against GSW
CLE up 3-1 against NJ.

I like our chances to come out from behind and win the series better than the rest of the teams. Our guys have a lot of confidence.

I expect for Ben Gordon to have a big game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Boerwinkle last weekend:



















There are only two kinds of music: 
1) Country and
2) Western

Or is it
1) Rock and
2) Roll


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"If at first you don't succeed, keep on sucking 'till you do succeed"


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Bulls in 7


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Looking around the league.
> 
> SAS up 3-1 against PHO


Que?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hopefully the bulls shoot well the rest of the series (whenever that ends). Let's stretch this sucker out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Que?


Didn't you read the unwritten disclaimer?

If not, then I'll have to write it.



> Sloth is not responsible for the results of games altered by the referees.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Good luck boys. One game at a time.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Bulls: 85
Pistons: 101


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Didn't you read the unwritten disclaimer?
> 
> If not, then I'll have to write it.


[edit -vf] Like you can honestly say Horry didn't body check Nash out of bounds.

Anyway, go bulls.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

go bullies!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, this game thread is off to a trippy start. And it'd be a trip tonight if the Bulls won up in Auburn Hills, so Go Bulls!


Wait, I told myself I was not going to become invested in this series again just yet. Stay calm.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

westie's obligatory....

*GO BULLS!!!!!*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

As I see it, since history has already said we've lost, let's play full out street ball just for the joy of the game. Loosen up and play like there's no tomorrow!

Go Bull!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> As I see it, since history has already said we've lost, let's play full out street ball just for the joy of the game. Loosen up and play like there's no tomorrow!
> 
> Go Bull!


Will it, or won't it (the bull) ? Ever?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well everyone has us written off. Piston players laughed at their loss to us. So, why not play for pride yet again?


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

i was wondering guys how can u write and watch the games?aren't u nevous and focused enough to write down?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

souleater said:


> i was wondering guys how can u write and watch the games?aren't u nevous and focused enough to write down?


A lot of us can type while looking at the television.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

souleater said:


> i was wondering guys how can u write and watch the games?aren't u nevous and focused enough to write down?


I can chew gum and walk at the same time. :lol::biggrin:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK< before I immerse myself into this game, I'm just gonna say -----------Go Bulls!

Play your best and forget the rest. If you play your best, that's all any of us can ask.

Oh yeah, what's the over under on whack a ben?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I say we get a little chippy like Horry did last night. Put in Khryapa. Let Billups go to the hole and BAM!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

For any invalid thinking this series is ending tonight....there is still one more game in the city on the better side of Lake Michigan left in this series.

Who says you can't go home?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d_PnfITxnhM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d_PnfITxnhM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just threw on the Ben Gordon jersey.

He's gonna score 50 today!

This games a machine, and he's the engineer.

WOOT WOOT! Go engineers!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lets go Bulls! One more win. One game at a time, one game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"Win or go home."

Someone explain that to me for tonight's game.

Detroit is already home. Bulls get to go home if they win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. Suns really got screwed. Not that the league shouldn't enforce rules but with the seried tired 2-2, that goes bad for the Suns.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> For any invalid thinking this series is ending tonight....there is still one more game in the city on the better side of Lake Michigan left in this series.
> 
> Who says you can't go home?
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d_PnfITxnhM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d_PnfITxnhM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>




You should really warn people that the video is of Bon Jovi singing country music... I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You know, we lost every opening tip in the Miami series and swept...throw the tip!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> I say we get a little chippy like Horry did last night. Put in Khryapa. Let Billups go to the hole and BAM!


I think you've got the wrong man for the job. At the end of each quarter, I think Skiles needs to send Sweetney in to do a hatchet job on Sheed or Chauncey, like the shot Robert Horry laid on Steve Nash.

And when they hit the floor, finish them off with a flying leg drop.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores! 2-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hamilton with the offensive put back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thats good news that Kirk scores early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

prince scores 4-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed fouls Wallace on rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton fouls Gordon. Hmmm


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon with a long 3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3 of 57 points accomplished.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

det gets offensive rebound

Prince misses. Good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown scores from the side. 9-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rip scores


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rebound the ****ing ball. Thats twoKirk let away that he could have gotten.

Pistons have 4 2nd chance points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk for 3. Bulls on fire early


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich drops the three on Rips head, nice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with the layup 14-6


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh, baby. You can tell the emotions in this game are tense, just from the body language of the players, and how they're going at it.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'd like to see Tyrus come in with about 3 or 4 minutes left in this quarter, personally. Gets T-Time on the floor and saves PJs legs for later in the game...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed fouled by Brown. 

FTA good 
FTA good 14-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown connects 16-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hamilton scores on the Brown goal tend


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

5 of 57 points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores again! 18-10 8-9 from the field


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Webber dunks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace misses in close.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Wallace should have gone with the dunk there...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Time out after the Gordon foul.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come Wallace never dunks the ball?

And wow...another foul on Ben. Have they called a foul on him....where its an actual foul in this series yet?

The ref bias against Ben is horrible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Wallace should have gone with the dunk there...


I think so.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon falls and loses ball. det misses

Gordon misses


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon has to stay on the floor, he can't pick up cheap fouls.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I really don't understand the difficulty Ben Gordon has been having dribbling in the open court as of late... his handle isn't really that bad


Nice block by Gordon on the Hamilton 2-footer


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

7 of 57 points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Webber loses ball. 

Gordon hits 20-12


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't think Detroit is chuckling at the current moment.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

These refs are just screwing over Ben.

He hasn't had a legit foul yet this series.

Time to put Thabo in I guess.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton fouled. 

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

the Czar just said we've considered putting Gordon on Prince... I can say right now, that would not be a good idea.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is fouled after a strong move to the basket

FTA no good
FTA no good


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon is a bloody idiot. Getting posted like a b*tch by Hamilton of all people..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits! good movement. 22-14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed hits for two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown fouled by Sheed. His second. Time out. 22-16


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's embarrasing watching Detroit dare Wallace to try anything offensively. The only thing that could compound that is watching Wallace think he can do something offensively. Atleast we have Duhon in to bring the Offense.......errr, not.

Come on Skiles, Trust in Thabo.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> It's embarrasing watching Detroit dare Wallace to try anything offensively. The only thing that could compound that is watching Wallace think he can do something offensively. Atleast we have Duhon in to bring the Offense.......errr, not.
> 
> Come on Skiles, Trust in Thabo.


Though i wouldn't mind a Thabo sighting, i think Duhon is the way to go on a big game as this, espcailly away at Detriot. But we'll just have to wait and see how Duhon fairs against defending Hamilton and Billups first..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did they just call PJ Brown a terrific young man? Fountain of youth!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Browns FTA no good. 
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups for 3


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That Buffalo nuggets ad is f*ckin annoying! I'd like to belt his face to a pulp if i ever saw him on the streets...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL. a momentous day in PJ Brown history.

classic.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores. 23-21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown dunks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah. gimme some thabo at this point.

_let your freak flag fly, skiles!!!!_


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich fouls. pistons ball

Dyess hits


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by Deng! Scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dyess dunks in the put back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon scores on the layup


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Duhon to the rack.... wish he would do that more frequently...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dyess misses one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice payup by kirk!! 31-25 after 1.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to get Tyrus in when Sheed comes back for sure....Tyrus is an instantaneous foul drawer.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

1st quarter thoughts

Great energy.
It's a shame Gordon is in foul trouble. He was hitting his shots. But he was getting destroyed by Hamilton (sorry Mebarak)
Deng seems on...needs to continue to attack the rim and go right at Sheed.
Kirk is doing a tremendous job of weaving passes to our bigs for layups and dunks. He's also on and needs to keep shooting.
Thabo on Rip?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> It's embarrasing watching Detroit dare Wallace to try anything offensively. The only thing that could compound that is watching Wallace think he can do something offensively. Atleast we have Duhon in to bring the Offense.......errr, not.
> 
> Come on Skiles, Trust in Thabo.


Funny that you mention that. I was just pontificating on the fact that Duhon and Wallace actually EXACERBATE each others flaws when they are on the court together, since we are effectively reduced to 3 on 5 offensively.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hinrich played his heart out in the first quarter. Did everything for the Bulls.. he looked spent when they went to the break on the bench.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> We need to get Tyrus in when Sheed comes back for sure....Tyrus is an instantaneous foul drawer.



And he does a good job of closing out and bothering Wallace's jump shots


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol at Yahoo SPorts....only points scored by Wallace's count.

Score:

Ben Wallace 2 to Rasheed Wallace 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni fouls webber

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dyess loses ball out of bounds


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Third times the charm!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls get offensive board and kirk hits a 3


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich for three! Nice confidence.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dyess misses, bulls kick ball out of bounds


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thabo in for Deng... going small


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

You Gotta Be Kidding Me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich called for his second foul


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats with these "no" fouls on our guards?

Ben will pick up 10 fouls in the next minute here.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

You can't call that foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed misses det rebounds, dyess loses ball out of bounds


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

give me some Tyrus!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that is pure bull****.

allright gordon. let's keep it going. 

the scoring. not the fouls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo Sefolosha....

T-time!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice hustle, Thabo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good deal Thabo. He ties up dyess on rebound attempt


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thabo can get up... nice job getting the jump ball while McD went over his back


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good deal Thabo. He ties up dyess on rebound attempt


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come they don't call the fouls both ways?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton FTA good
FTA no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the Dunk! 36-28


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I smell good coaching.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blocks hamilton

Duhon for 3!! 39-28!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

block from T-Time leading to the three by Duhon, nice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thomas is going to be a hell of a player.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Tyrus just pawned Detroit on both sides of the court.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

And hey, he didn't get the bogus goaltending call he got on those blocks for most of the season!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm struggling to understand why T2 isn't playing more and sooner in this series.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I like the start.

Prediction time: P.J. is off to another good start with 7 points in 13 minutes. I predict Skiles plays him over 30 minutes and he does not score more than 12 points.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Exactly why Tyrus needs to play more often. Those energy players are huge for morale. I'm liking what I'm seeing so far


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I'm struggling to understand why T2 isn't playing more and sooner in this series.


idk, but with Skiles playing him 10 minutes in the 4th in game 4, I think Skiles realizes for the Bulls to come back, Tyrus is going to have to be a major contributor.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That Tyrus block just showed why he will be a better player then Tyson Chandler. Chandler would have tried to peg that block out of bounds, where as Tyrus always tries to keep possession thus we had the opportunity for a fast break 3.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I like the start.
> 
> Prediction time: P.J. is off to another good start with 7 points in 13 minutes. I predict Skiles plays him over 30 minutes and he does not score more than 12 points.


Thomas has played 1 minute and has a dunk and a block. His legs will be fresher and he can change a game on the defensive end. If he can reign in the trigger-happiness he flashed at the end of Game 4, he should play the 4th.

Bulls shooting like 70%
Pistons shooting like 35%

11 point lead. I think at the very least we've shown we can play with these guys.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Murray misses sheed with the put back. Det has 9 off rebounds


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know, considering how bad we wet ourselves last time we were here...i'm really liking the return the favor thing going on tonight.

just gotta keep it up.

keep the crowd out of it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo scores 41-30


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to rebound. They have like 8 2nd chance points, maybe 10. Thats why they're in this game.

Sefolosha looks like he has the makings to be a stud shooting guard offensively.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores 43-30


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

9 of 57.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the spin move hook!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nice spin and hook from Tyrus


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT on the fast break and dunks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Gordon. His 3rd.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3 fouls on Gordon....none of them should have bene called.

Same deal with Kirk...only make the number 2.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Man, Ben G just can't get a break this series.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Refs give their usual home court edge to the Pistons.
Ticky-tack fouls put both Gordon and Hinrich on the bench.

It's all a little too predictable and scripted.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

These offensive rebounds concern me. If the Pistons start shooting a bit better and the Bulls a bit worse, it could be trouble. Gotta hit the glass.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit hits both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon not only is a BAD defender he is a stupid defender. He just doesn't know how to play smart on the defensive end. He may get called for ticky tacky fouls, but the veterans don't make it so obvious and are more savvy about it, thus they don't get called for it. 

Once again, i've never seen a player so big physically play so small and weak as Gordon. You wonder if his muscles are actually a body suite because he surely doesn't use that strength.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed answers


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon 11 of 57.

I take it they called the foul on Tyrus.

If not...ballsy coaching move by Skiles.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

With 2 rookies in the refs see it as their duty to call a lot of fouls on the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell offensive rebound and is fouled by Wallace

FTA good
FTA no good 49-37


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores and is fouled. Maxiell

FTA good 52-37


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

2nd chance points are going to be our poison.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell scores

Hinrich loses ball. 

Maxiell with the offensive rebound, Sheed with the long two. 

Time out


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

We're getting absolutely crushed on the boards. One of the few things that has gone wrong in the 1st half


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Off. rebounding killing us. Wallace hasn't shown up to play today.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Off. rebounding killing us. Wallace hasn't shown up to play today.


Exactly what I was going to say. Maxiell is abusing Wallace. I know the Pistons are his friends and all but could he make it a little less obvious. Like you know actually playing defense and rebounding. Sheesh. Tyrus has been fantastic though. Gotta keep this at 10 going into halftime.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We better get our defense in check which includes defensive rebounding or else we're not going to win the game. Because you know we're not going to keep hitting a high percentage and we'll also have one of our dry spells sooner or later.

If we only gave up half the offensive boards, we would be up by around 20 by now..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

14 of 57.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon for 3! 55-41


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Funny how BG's playing well when he's just catching and shooting the damn ball instead of putting it on the floor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have made 9 straight shots


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ANOTHER phantom foul on Billups.

Billups was ranked #1 on 82games.com's star treatment ratings.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT fouls billups. 

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton fouls. His second


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Billups hits a 3, Hinrich was all over him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What are you doing Kirk? That's a horrible shot.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

well, its pretty clear that we're going to need some big play out of Duhon and Thabo tonight


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk panicking. Bad shot, and then the flop. 

ugh....

but still, Billups is getting A LOT of star treatment.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

apparently Wallace saw an open Red shirt in the 2nd row


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng Scores

Billups answers with a 3


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon in for the final possession. Let's see if he uses the whole clock. YAYY he does!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores 59-51 Half time!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Big officiating edge for the Pistons in the first half -- no-calls for pushing off underneath and multiple ticky-tac fouls on our guards & rookies.

But the Bulls shoot lights out and get the lead anyway. I don't know if they can keep this up playing 5 on 8 for the rest of the game though.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn.I was really hoping we could go into the 2nd half with a little more but they've put on a run.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Big officiating edge for the Pistons in the first half -- no-calls for pushing off underneath and multiple ticky-tac fouls on our guards & rookies.
> 
> But the Bulls shoot lights out and get the lead anyway. I don't know if they can keep this up playing 5 on 8 for the rest of the game though.


You know, I usually disagree with you when it comes to officiating, but in this instance I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hamilton & Billups: 10 FTA
Hinrich & Gordon: 0 FTA


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I know it's only been 3 halves, but it seems to me that we've really figured out their zone. Shame it only took 3 games.  Hopefully that won't jinx the team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 72% Det 43%. Rebounding Det 18-12, with 11 offensive reb. 

fta Det 14-16 Bulls 2-5.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If not for the foul shot dissparity and the offensive rebounds, bulls would be way ahead.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Whatever happened to Gordon's teardrop? Its been MIA since about mid april.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Wallace has a HUGE ONE REBOUND so far in the game.

Deng, Gordon and Hinrich finally has their offence going. Plus, they only have 5 turnovers, which is always a bonus.

Detroit with the 18 to 12 rebounding advantage with a 11 to 2 offensive rebounding advantage which is abit of a worry, no i lie, a HUGE worry.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Nocioni can make 4 three's in the 2nd half, he hasn't done that in awhile.

Ben Gordon, hopefully has 41 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This is some really great halftime analysis by TNT. Thorough, extended coverage.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i was going to say that. did they even discuss the game that's actually being played?

but hey, carlos boozer is stylin'. and baron davis, oh no you dihn't.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown hits from the key


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown with the layup.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince strong move to the hoop for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng rebounds offensive board and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

prince scores for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fouled on break. FTa good good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh does Prince ever miss? We haven't had an answer for him all series.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Webber with the reverse dunk


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wallace just plain sucks tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is fouled. 

FTA good
FTA no good


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Tayshaun makes tough shots.

If our shooting slows down we're in trouble, but at least we have the game in our hands in the 2nd half in Detroit for once.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


>



this has a sad/scary, "final countdown" channeling seigfreid and roy kinda vibe to it. strike a pose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal

Billups fouls Gordon, his 3rd.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben Gordon's inability to stay on his feet got us the third foul on Chauncey! Sweet!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I have never seen anything like this. Ben Gordon slips EVERY TIME he puts the ball on the floor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince dunks on the break


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

what happened to stopping the ball? Sheesh.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We should bench Ben Wallace. The guy isn't even jumping.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown scores on the break


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Deng can't miss that on this level.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

And #4!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups gets his fourth foul, charge on Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores! 72-62


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter misses sheed rebounds 
Another off rebound Webber dunks


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wallace beaten for yet again another Detroit offensive rebound. And then he doesn't defend Rasheed's dunk. Sit this ****ing guy down.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter fouls Hinrich


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I didn't realize Webber could still dunk.

Giving up o-rebounds is killing us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich, big shot!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3. 75-64


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice Kirk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng blocks hunter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouled by Webber


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon almost canned a beautiful j while getting hacked. Very nice.

Now Sheed is getting upset.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I really can't believe how well we're playing offensively. Why isn't Detroit going zone? They're barely played it today.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

With Billups on the bench, we need to try to extend this lead to 20+. Doubt they can come back form that again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 71% det 44%

Deng 17. gordon 16, brown, hinrich 13


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sheed had to have picked up a technical there.

Hinrich coming up huge in the third...draws the charge on Billups (his fourth) and then steps back and nails the three over the zone.

Our big three need to take over now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ooh. hoo. they T'd up rasheed.

awesome.

come on bulls!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed got a T? 

FTA good by Gordon
FTA good
FTA good


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich came to play tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed clanks a long 3...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich carries the ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

'Sheed chucking it up. Detroit once again looking bad offensively w/o Billups. I love it when he's foul trouble..


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

KH seems to have forgotten about BG. He's playing well but he needs to look for BG more.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lucky there that Pistons touched it, but Ben (W), grab a rebound for goodness sake.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouled by Hunter on the break. 

FTA good
FTA good 80-64


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas, you can't help but love that kid.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyrus!! Wooo!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Deng misses and TT rebounds and dunks it in!! 82-64...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DAMN I LOVE ME SOME TYRUS THOMAS. 

Wow.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

playing with purpose!

playing with fire!

playing to ****ing WIN!!


love that!!..oh and tyrus? i am your *****.


:yay:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm starting to have hope. Come on Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

8 points 5 rebounds 1 block 1 steal in 13 minutes for Tyrus so far.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I have resisted the "off with their heads" call after the butt whopping of the first 2 games and the 3rd game choke 


I can handle getting beat by the Pistons as I don't think our time is quite now to be an EC contender ..but ...I just wanted these guys to play like I know they can and fight goddammit

They are a much better team than the first 3 games and I'm glad they are now coming back to make a series out of it 

Even if we go down we'll go down swinging


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We gotta get as big a lead as possible heading into the 4th. Detroit WILL make a big comeback once Billups checks back in and you know we'll have some jittery moments in the 4th. SO go for the KILL now!!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Pistons better give Billips whatever he wants this summer. They are garbage when he's out of the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 12-2 since billups left.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Despite popular belief after good games by Tyrus, that he should play more mintues, i think his playing just the right type of mintues the last two games. If he can give us a solid high energy 10-15 mins a game that would be great. Because he just isn't strong enough or well conditioned enough to play big mintues yet, so if he can go all out for the mintues he gets he'll be effective..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal. Gordon for 3! 85-64


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

Tyrus thomas can definitely play PF in this league, he plays so much bigger than his listed 6'9. aggresive around the basket, he's gonna be a beast. just need to learn the game and maybe put on a little more bulk, he's already a defensive monster. now we just need to draft another big man who can play the center, so when wallace retires, we would be set at all 5 positions with kirk/gordon/deng/tt/ knicks pick. bright future...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with the foul. 

Webber FTA no good
FTA good


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, Tyrus Thomas is the beast from the East.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 2!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're putting on some shooting display.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Skiles is using Thomas very effectively in this game. Thomas needs to be in the game when the pace is uptempo. When its a half court game, he simply isn't a strong enough rebounder yet. That being said, he is playing very well tonite.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dyess hits


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon.....haha.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores quickly


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

BG - In ur grill


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Back to Chicago, baby. Now do we have a series, Rip?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon with the foul. 

Billups back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dyess scores


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_i love you kirk!_

and ben, thank you so much for finally getting it going tonight. wow.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So what kept BG from catching and shooting the previous 4 games?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT dunks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups scores 92-71


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh Yah!!! Come On Bring It Home!!!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I have resisted the "off with their heads" call after the butt whopping of the first 2 games and the 3rd game choke
> 
> 
> I can handle getting beat by the Pistons as I don't think our time is quite now to be an EC contender ..but ...I just wanted these guys to play like I know they can and fight goddammit
> ...


Amen, brother. A-****ing-men. 

Keep swingin'.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lead 92-71 after 3


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The magic number for the 4th quarter is 20. The pistons are not gonna score 41 points in the 4th quarter, so if we get 20, we win.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I do not understand these weird Jeep ads.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 69% to 43%

Rebounds Det 27-21

Gordon has 25


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

For whats its worth, we have the best rookie remaining in the playoffs.

1. Tyrus Thomas
2. Paul Millsap
3. Thabo Sefolosha

thats the best 3 of the remaining teams, and all look to be good (or great players in Tyrus case) in the league.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:bananallama: 



i luv our mojo tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally Posted by *SausageKingofChicago*
> _I have resisted the "off with their heads" call after the butt whopping of the first 2 games and the 3rd game choke
> 
> 
> ...


Preach on brother!


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Everytime Billups is on the bench, we dominate the Pistons. Isn't he a FA this summer? They better do there best to resign him


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This team is showing me a lot the last two games.

Hinrich stepping up huge.

And Gordon is giving the team the game it needed to win this tough road game.

Close it out. Wow.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

where has this team been all series. this is our team. making them look old like the heat.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm not in front of a TV right now... I hope this isn't an online scoreboard bug or something!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls controlling boards better


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a spectacular steal by Duhon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas fouls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That Duhon steal was sick. Too bad he made a dumb pass right afterwards...but that was of course after the no call when Gordon got hacked on that shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouls his 4th. 

Dyess FTA good
FTA good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG sits. He needs a breather. We CANNOT go into a shell now offensively.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Man, if only Tyrus would have extended for a dunk, swung his legs up and t-bagged Wallace there.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

There's Thomas in a half court game. Its ok though. Nice move there.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I kept thinking that there was no way the Piston defense made the Bull look so bad in the first two games..... it was youth vs. experience. We lost the mental battle. This game, whether we win or lose, is another step in the forging of a championship team. Jordan's team had a few dry runs before they were able to finish.

What a fun team to watch. Of course, if we win tonight, I will hate the game 3 collapse that much more.......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT gets fouled by Sheed

FTA no good
FTA no good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TT misses both. We're still scoreless in this qtr.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> I do not understand these weird Jeep ads.



i hear you, but i like the chuck wade commercials though.


stupid turnoverss to start the 4th

i want the bulls to run up the score and humiliate them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon called for the foul.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

sheed called our guys before the start of 4th quarter punks


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

By the way, is Noc out because he's hurting, because he's sucking, or both?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

I just saw Noc!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT misses a jumper


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

here comes the run. Gotta get a stop. Nice, got a TO as I typed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal

Duhon for 3!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Luol Deng...please step up!

Duhon for the trifecta!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Huge shot by Duhon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Du!


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Huge 3 by Du. We needed that


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:35 Bulls ahead by 20 95-75


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

and THATS WHY THEY PLAY THE GAME...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Duhon with a big three. 

Up 20 with 8 and a half left. Gotta hang on for 8 freaking minutes. Normally a 20 pt lead with 8 minutes left is nothing to worry about, but with this team, you never know.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

No reason to try to force that pass inside. Silly turnover


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like the Bulls decided to take those brooms, snap them in half and shove them up the Pistons ....


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Kirk lost control there, but thank goodness for the 5 point swing there. I felt a surge coming and they stopped it for now.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I have resisted the "off with their heads" call after the butt whopping of the first 2 games and the 3rd game choke
> 
> 
> I can handle getting beat by the Pistons as I don't think our time is quite now to be an EC contender ..but ...I just wanted these guys to play like I know they can and fight goddammit
> ...


Amen, brother. A-****ing-men. 

Keep swingin'.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

souleater said:


> sheed called our guys before the start of 4th quarter punks


That really hurts coming from Sheed.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Give it up for Mr Big Shot!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed hits


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, this is the game that eases many concerns.

This team looked like choke city, and last game was nice, but tonight was the true test. No way htat Detroit was "Shaqing" it tonight.

This is the team that but for a disastrous 2nd half in game three coulb be leading this series.

I am very encouraged and would agree with the earlier statement that we got outexperienced early in the series. We also got outplayed, but experience can give you that edge you need.

I am very excited by the play of our core. Stil unimpressed with Wallace, will start a resign PJ thread once the game is done....LOL


Keep it up for another 10 game minutes tonight please.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Y'know ...I really hope this goes 7 games 

We all know Sheed's history in Game 7's 

Spree's got nothing on Sheed


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Deng. Wake up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng throws ball away. Billups misses a 3 Bulls rebound


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

3 bad possesions in a row


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the block. Hamilton fouled on offensive rebound

FTA no good. 
FTA good 95-78

Gordon back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouled Hamilton with his 3rd

FTA good
FTA no good Bulls rebound


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Quite predictably the huge lead was a big necessity. We always have trouble running our offense with a big lead. We just seem to relax mentally.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses Wallace jams in the rebound


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rasheed is not in a good mood


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Huge get after Wallaces two misses, and Wallace CONTRIBUTES..............


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed for 3. 98-81


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jason Maxiell is a very angry looking dude.

Nice job getting the ball back after the Wallace missed FT...

Up 17 after the Sheed three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for 3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can't leave that Gordon guy open....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK that put back by Wallace and BG's 3 may have iced this one. We're going back to Chicago!! This was the last thing I expected.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

we just might be the worst "playing with lead" team in history.

I blame coaching for that. You can blame the players, but work on it then.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed fouls Deng on the break. 

Bulls ball\

Hinrich misses and Wallace rebounds. Time out


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

the Detroit fans are leaving...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls need to stop passing the ball to the opponent.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huh. not so many folks laughing in detroit right now.

glad to see the bulls not fold up like cheap lawn chairs when it counts. 

wow. gordon just lights out tonight. awesome display. 

captain kirk! :worthy:




...and we have ourselves a real series fellas. 

yes. _i believe._


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Here's a sobering stat: Detroit has 15 offensive rebounds. Gotta clean the glass.

Kudos to Skiles for giving TT burn tonight. Would've liked to see more Thabo, but maybe Skiles is saving that for Thursday!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ben Wallace has finally shown up with some huge rebounds..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores and is fouled

FTA good


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

We need fans to step up in Game 6. I have been to all the home playoff games, and with the exception of game 1 vs. the heat, they have been awful.
We need to get Golden State crazy. If you ain't going to go crazy at the game, give your ticket to someone who will.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Deng, bucket and a foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups scores 104-83


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kudos to DUHON for stepping up BIG TIME!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown scores


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Rasheed giving up on defense


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boy, that was one ugly sequence


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE'RE GOING BACK TO CHICAGO. WOOOOOO!! No matter what happens from here on I'm proud of this team. Never thought they had this in 'em.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

One thing about Ben Wallace... sometimes he just throws the ball in the weirdest places... like the 2nd row... or the open court... or 30 feet in the air and then off the top of the backboard...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

good hustle by pj but wallace throws it away.

time to bring leak, hawk, krypton and sweets


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Let's get the starters off the floor in a minute or so. No sense in risking anything.


Get Krapper, Griffin, and Allen their minutes for team jackets.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I have to say, this has been way better than studying for my Criminal Procedure exam tomorrow morning


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> WE'RE GOING BACK TO CHICAGO. WOOOOOO!! No matter what happens from here on I'm proud of this team. Never thought they had this in 'em.



I'm with you man. These guys are gritty and gutty, just like their coach.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Dornado said:


> One thing about Ben Wallace... sometimes he just throws the ball in the weirdest places... like the 2nd row... or the open court... or 30 feet in the air and then off the top of the backboard...


True lol. One of the more awkward/ugly offensive players I've ever seen that's for sure


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> WE'RE GOING BACK TO CHICAGO. WOOOOOO!! No matter what happens from here on I'm proud of this team. Never thought they had this in 'em.


if only they hadnt blewn game 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell scores


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And there goes Gordon again. It happens every time he drives. It's soo...weird.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Khryapa and Marty looking dapper on the bench.

Thabo hits a jumper...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Ben Gordon slips more than any player I've seen. He should get another shoe contract.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Was that Thabo? Bulls scored


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

I think he takes his final step a little too far. He needs to put the ball on the floor one more time.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

maybe Ben Gordon just needs new shoes...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Something about McDyess' face is very demonic with that towel wrapped around it. Anyone else seeing that or am I nuts?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyrus only knows how to dunk


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus tries to be a good sport by not dunking it....and misses a layup. Classic.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

A stunning victory


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/evybaIa9RJs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/evybaIa9RJs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/36UrQPwV6Iw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/36UrQPwV6Iw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 108-92


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's official, Bulls win! 108-92, let's win Game 6 in Chicago!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The UC better be rocking from tip-off onwards in Game 6. No excuses this time around.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Both teams now have won on the road

Its up to us to hold serve at home and this WILL go to 7 games 

Anything can happen in a Game 7 - especially when your the Cinderella coming from behind


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

ha i love it...

Anytime I have a bad game, I think its just a fluke.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Did Gordon just say whenever he has a bad game it's a fluke? :laugh:

You have to love the cockiness I guess.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

confidence


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Watching Malik play makes me yearn for the days of Dickie. At least that cat could rebound in the NBDL!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Watching Malik play makes me yearn for the days of Dickie. At least that cat could rebound in the NBDL!


The bull will never lose another game?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The bull will never lose another game?


hehehe....

...already posted, brother *DaBullz!*, already posted. I'm looking forward to game 6 TBA!

Oh, and Pax's suk's as!

AGHAHGagahgahgGAHgahgahgahgaaaa!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I can't remember the last time I so thoroughly enjoyed watching a Bulls game. What a terrific clutch performance. Damn! I'm proud of those guys!


----------



## bdeezee (Jan 29, 2007)

did anyone happen to record this game? the power went out in the 4th quarter and messed up my dvr recording.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Did Gordon just say whenever he has a bad game it's a fluke? :laugh:
> 
> You have to love the cockiness I guess.


Well he is the engineer after all.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Skiles looks good in that Bulls' Tshirt, black with the red Bulls logo. It was fun watching the feed before Scott showed up - KC walking around impatiently. And KC just called Gordon little Ben. Funny.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I smell good coaching.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Something about McDyess' face is very demonic with that towel wrapped around it. Anyone else seeing that or am I nuts?


Nah I saw it too. McDyess looked possessed, like bringing the wrath of Satan upon the Earth possessed. I would not want to see that face in an alleyway at night.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I like the start.
> 
> Prediction time: P.J. is off to another good start with 7 points in 13 minutes. I predict Skiles plays him over 30 minutes and he does not score more than 12 points.


I love being wrong sometimes.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Whenever the Bulls win there's this extra pep in my step for about an hour. I just can't help feeling happy and smiling. 

Detroit and Flip Saunders have to be feeling kinda scared right now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I won a little under $400 on two different bets tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Bulls' sweet stroke from perimeter forces series back to Chicago*

Associated Press

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. -- Suddenly, it's a series.

Ben Gordon scored 28 points and the hot-shooting Chicago Bulls beat the Detroit Pistons 108-92 Tuesday night in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference semifinals, pulling to 3-2 in the series.
Detroit opened the series with two routs and made a big comeback in the third game, leading some to predict it would end with a sweep -- or in five games at the most.

Obviously, the Bulls had other plans.

Game 6 is Thursday night in Chicago and if Game 7 is necessary, it would be Monday night back on the Pistons' home court.

*The Bulls started the game Tuesday night with a sense of urgency and didn't let up in a game they never trailed.*

Chicago only missed one of its first seven shots while holding Detroit to 3-of-9 shooting and each starter scored to help build a 14-6 lead.

The Bulls made 72.2 percent of their shots in the first half -- falling just short of an NBA record -- but only led by eight at halftime.

They outscored Detroit 33-20 to take a 21-point lead into the fourth quarter.

Unlike the two previous games, the Pistons didn't rally at all and were frustrated against a team that looked much like the one that swept the defending NBA champion Miami Heat in the first round.

Gordon made shots early and often and had plenty of help.

Luol Deng scored 20, Kirk Hinrich had 17 and P.J. Brown scored a playoff-high 15.

The Pistons, meanwhile, didn't have a one consistently effective player on offense and allowed the Bulls to do whatever they wanted at the other end of the court.

Chauncey Billups scored 17, Richard Hamilton had 16 points and Rasheed Wallace added 15, but the trio combined to shoot just 16-of-42. _


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, I guess those two tickets to game 6 in this series are going to get used :cheer: instead of tango dancing :dpepper: Thursday! :clap:
He's actually a very good tango dancer, and getting better all the time. All the ladies like to dance with him and will miss him, like this: :twave: 
signed: his wife.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Another game at home... we've got every opportunity to make history.

Obviously we played out of our minds tonight, and I'll take that. My expectations for how we play have been met these last two games


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Outstanding stuff. As others have said, I just wanted to see them fight to the end. 

Interesting how doing that can change your fortunes. That, and some absolutely torrid shooting.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got done watching the game. I'll post my comments in a few. But  X 100


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

In game 6, I hope this team gets the support it deserves, and the UC is going off the hook the whole night. It could be the last time we'll have the priviledge of watching this young, talented team that's so easy to root for this season.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow what a win. Kudos to every player who played today. Kudos to Skiles.

We showed heart. I did not believe we would win Game 4. Let alone an elimination win in Game 5. Now I think the series is going to go 7 games with it being anyones game next Monday. That will be a matter of who wants it more and which backcourt gets into key foul trouble.

Tonight though...

Kirk showed some maturity and progress. Czar kept pointing out how he did not pick up his dribble. He controlled the flow of the game very well. Shot the ball well. He played like a true PG, something another thread had questioned.

PJ Brown was a warrior tonight. Him and Kirk had it going on. I really want to see Skiles continue the rotation he had between Tyrus and PJ today. Both of them played well. Tyrus Thomas is a highlight reel. The kid is fearless. He is going to be very very special. Detroit can't match up with him. PJ's Vet Experience shows at the start of the game.

Lu - Simply Lu. Had some incredible blocks. Lu was Lu and you know that means business.

Welcome back Ben Gordon. At least you were scoring today in addition to your falling down. Played a solid game. Was confident, had rhythm, and played well.

Chris Duhon, thanks for being a solid backup PG. Hit a couple of 3s. Great strip on Murray, but I don't know whose fault it was when you passed it to BG7 when he wasn't looking. Played well.

Big Ben - Hit FTs and was aggressive. Box score doesn't say much. Could have done a little better on CWEbb but I can't be negative after a great win.

Noce - Rest up Buddy. PJ and Tyrus have this under control.

Thabo - Had a pretty pump fake before he hit a long 2 before the buzzer. Did alright. He's growing.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

You can bet Detroit will bring their best Thursday. Our crowd better be on their feet the entire game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

+ Ben Gordon finally broke out of his slump. 
+ PJ Brown was incredible. 
+ Deng - I know he's going to bring it every night. 
+ Duhon played as well as can be expected. Helped extend the lead. 
+++ Skiles finally stopped using Nocioni, used the right lineups, and taught the team how to handle the dreaded HPTFZ. Great adjustments, though I wish they had come one game earlier. I'd also like to see more Thabo over Duhon, but whatever. 
+++ Hinrich really impressed me tonight. It's kinda sad his great game got ignored. He got whatever he wanted against the Pistons' defense. They tried switching Hamilton on him, but it didn't matter. After watching him play so well the past two games, I can understand why people criticized him after game 3. 

- Ben Wallace disappeared. I suppose he didn't play badly, but 5 rebounds in 36 minutes is disappointing. His offense is pretty solid, at least.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone know the link for that page that had Tyrus as the best defensive player this year with a rating around a 92?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

For the second straight game Tyrus had one of those stretches where over the course of a minute, he finishes an oop with authority, comes down and swats a layup, and then does that nice little spin baseline one-handed J he flashes occasionally. If he adds 10 to 20 pds of muscle and another post move, we can stop throwing around trade scenarios.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Anyone know the link for that page that had Tyrus as the best defensive player this year with a rating around a 92?


Found it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> For the second straight game Tyrus had one of those stretches where over the course of a minute, he finishes an oop with authority, comes down and swats a layup, and then does that nice little spin baseline one-handed J he flashes occasionally. If he adds 10 to 20 pds of muscle and another post move, we can stop throwing around trade scenarios.


Unless its an obvious trade where we don't even blink twice about sending Tyrus away, he is untouchable in my book.

You know he is great at D. He can rebound. He can defend. He has to fix his J so it goes in. Gain weight/get stronger, and kepe working on those post moves. He is gonna be a stud in this league.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas was a wise draft pick. Swing for the fences. This is the best case scenario for the Bulls to make a playoff run this year... Tyrus contributing in his 1st year. Nice.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Unless its an obvious trade where we don't even blink twice about sending Tyrus away, he is untouchable in my book.
> 
> You know he is great at D. He can rebound. He can defend. He has to fix his J so it goes in. Gain weight/get stronger, and kepe working on those post moves. He is gonna be a stud in this league.


It seems like every game he plays Tyrus Thomas gets a little better. He's learning under the most difficult of circumstances -- which means that it's real.

Barring injury or a psychological breakdown of some sort (which I can't rule out), he's on his way to becoming a solid starter in the NBA next year.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'm ecstatic right now!!! Lost my voice screaming and cheering during that one. A real treat to watch that is for sure!!! Go Bulls!!! One game at a time..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with you. I may be the only one but his J looks like it has nice form. I think he may jump too high when shooting it. He should work with a coach or Luol this summer on that. For the following year, I can accept him only adding a jumpshot (instead of post moves). Run the pick n'roll with him, he is too quick and can get to the rim where he draws a lot of fouls or he can hit the J. I don't expect it to be Luol like next year but I hope to see progress.

He has made some hook shots like he did tonight at times throughout the year. I do think he only has that move and nothing else. He'll need to add more.

I wonder if his frame is like KG's where if he doesn't look bigger but gets stronger. I hope he can add 10 pounds of muscle.

Boy did Kirk look amazing today or what? Gordon was back. PJ played incredibly well. Hit J's, rolled the the bucket for some layups. Everyone played well!

The only negative tonight was our lack of rebounding and giving Detroit offensive boards.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Unless its an obvious trade where we don't even blink twice about sending Tyrus away, he is untouchable in my book.
> 
> You know he is great at D. He can rebound. He can defend. He has to fix his J so it goes in. Gain weight/get stronger, and kepe working on those post moves. He is gonna be a stud in this league.


5 steals tonight!!!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Well, I guess those two tickets to game 6 in this series are going to get used :cheer: instead of tango dancing :dpepper: Thursday! :clap:
> He's actually a very good tango dancer, and getting better all the time. All the ladies like to dance with him and will miss him, like this: :twave:
> signed: his wife.


Hahaha. I love it. Part of me had been rooting against a game six because I'm in such brutal shape for the final I have on Friday. I started feeling awfully guilty about that as soon as the game ended. I can't wait to put these tickets to use. I'm going to lose my voice from screaming in the first quarter.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

McBulls said:


> It seems like every game he plays Tyrus Thomas gets a little better. He's learning under the most difficult of circumstances -- which means that it's real.
> 
> Barring injury or a psychological breakdown of some sort (which I can't rule out), he's on his way to becoming a solid starter in the NBA next year.


That dunk on Deng's miss tonight was deadset ridiculous 

Just the timing ....it was extraordinary

What I saw in the NCAA's and what I've seen in the back half of this season is that he has some of the most canny timing I have seen in a baller for a long time 

Not only is he the best athlete in his draft class ( yes better than Rudy Gay ) he also may have the best instincts 

Not the best developed smarts yet like Brandon Roy who has paid his dues and developed through College and learnt ...but Tyrus has got remarkable instincts you can't teach - you're just wired that way if you are blessed to have it 

Coach Skiles has a gem on his hands 

Its up to him to polish him up


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow! Huge win for the Bulls! Congratulations!!! :cheers:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Aylwin said:


> Wow! Huge win for the Bulls! Congratulations!!! :cheers:


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

great game from everyone. our guards especially. 
deng quietly chipping in 20 points somehow. 

and some may say the only thing tyrus can do is dunk, but look at this way how many people can do what he did? still lol at the alley oop over delfino. a 6-6 guy whose a good athlete and they still toss it right over his head. or the put back over mcdyess. so fast mcdyess couldn't even get off the ground. 

and hopefully they keep starting cwebb. his help defense on pick and roll has been terrible. go bulls!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Thanks! :biggrin:


Who is your avatar?


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, the Bulls looked like an entirely different team last night, even when you go beyond them being abnormally hot shooting the ball. 

This a wacky team. You see them pretty much lay down in a big game, or games, like they did in the season finale at NJ, or the first 3 games of this series, and then they turn around and do something nobody would've expected like sweep the Heat or blow the Postons out in the Palace. 

In short, I have no idea what to expect from this team:lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> Who is your avatar?


It's in my sig (I took whoever's suggestion it was not too long ago). WWE.com -> Divas -> Layla if you're looking for pictures...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> It's in my sig (I took whoever's suggestion it was not too long ago). WWE.com -> Divas -> Layla if you're looking for pictures...


Thanks, I typically don't get passed the
"Thabo: 1-4 (Now retired for the season)"
part of your sig as it makes me said.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> Thanks, I typically don't get passed the
> "Thabo: 1-4 (Now retired for the season)"
> part of your sig as it makes me said.


Ah, well, I think I may go ahead and switch that too...


----------

